# Fern photo thread



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

So we have a bryophyte thread, a flower thread, a foliage thread and a liverwort thread, why not a fern thread?

I'll start this off with a couple of mine
Davallia sp with white rhizomes














Davallia sp with black rhizomes














Microsorum sp














Doryopteris pedata


----------



## penfold (Nov 20, 2010)

Here's a few of mine.

Polypodium bombycinum:









Polypodium polypodioides:









Pyrrosia longifolia:









Lecanopteris luzonensis:


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Love me some ferns! Subscribed!


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

love the lecanopteris


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

penfold said:


> Here's a few of mine.
> 
> Polypodium bombycinum:
> 
> ...


Oh baby, those are niiiiice! Looks like you've got a nice greenhouse with a good amount of beauties in there. More pics please!


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

Polypodium polypodioides (Resurrection Ferns)


















Polypodium formosanum (ET Ferns)


















I guess I've never taken a picture of my Korean Rock Ferns or my White Rabbit's Foot Ferns.

Ferns are easily my favorite vivarium plant, so I'm looking forward to this thread.


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

how do P. polypodioides do in vivs? They don't need a proper wintering period? Grew up seeing them on live oaks and love them


----------



## ritersofly (Oct 23, 2010)

Microgramma vacciniifolia









Pteris cretica


----------



## Raf (Feb 20, 2010)

bird's nest fern:


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I really need to get up on my fern studies. How do you use fern clippings.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

not a fern i own but thought they looked nice.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh! I love ferns! Subscribed.


----------



## steven2213 (Jan 28, 2012)

ferns are cool . too bad the ferns that grow around here in Massachusetts cant go in the tank hard to find ferns in my area


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

I received this filmy fern, from a lady who got it from another lady, who got it from someone else. By the time it got to me it had a completely unrecognizable name. lol So I'm still unsure as to what it is, but I love it anyway. The fronds are more translucent than the picture depicts. Each puffy frond is about 2 inches.


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

This one is from Costa Rica, I think it is squamulosa, can't remember what the verdict was.

ERic


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

Manuran said:


> I received this filmy fern, from a lady who got it from another lady, who got it from someone else. By the time it got to me it had a completely unrecognizable name. lol So I'm still unsure as to what it is, but I love it anyway. The fronds are more translucent than the picture depicts. Each puffy frond is about 2 inches.


What kind of culture does these like? Are they epiphytic?


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

This particular filmy doesn't seem to be too particular, as others can be. I don't know anything about this one, but my guess would be it is epiphytic. It grows easily (but slowly) in sphagnum or tied to wood. The substrate needs to be constantly damp, but not sodden. It also needs high humidity, but doesn't want to always be wet. It grows best in medium light. So lower down in the tank, but not in the substrate seems to meet these multiple criteria well.


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

Manuran said:


> This particular filmy doesn't seem to be too particular, as others can be. I don't know anything about this one, but my guess would be it is epiphytic. It grows easily (but slowly) in sphagnum or tied to wood. The substrate needs to be constantly damp, but not sodden. It also needs high humidity, but doesn't want to always be wet. It grows best in medium light. So lower down in the tank, but not in the substrate seems to meet these multiple criteria well.


Cool, thanks for this info. That's a fern I might check around for. I should find and join one or more fern forums if I can find any, as I bet there will be plenty of sources for this and other ferns that would be good for my paludarium.


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

Not to derail the "Photo" aspect of this thread, but I thought some people might appreciate these links:

American Fern Society
Memberships available, with benefits

American Fern Society Forums
Forums open even to non-members of AFS.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Here is a fern cluster I set up in my Summersi viv. It has Lecanopteris Sinuosa (the largest leafed one), Microgramma Reptans, (the smalles leafed one with the vine extending to the right), and Microgramma Vaccinifolia (the longer, skinnier leafed one on the left).


----------



## mitcholito (Dec 30, 2011)

Manuran said:


> I received this filmy fern, from a lady who got it from another lady, who got it from someone else. By the time it got to me it had a completely unrecognizable name. lol So I'm still unsure as to what it is, but I love it anyway. The fronds are more translucent than the picture depicts. Each puffy frond is about 2 inches.


Hello Manuran,

The fern is Hymenophyllum cupressiforme. 
_______________________________________________________

I have 4 different species of Filmy ferns in my collection and they are about the hardest ferns to keep healthy. As Manuran says they are very demanding with humidity and constant supply of water. And the water has to be correct in terms of pH, salinity and free from humus acids.
They are mainly epiphytic or lithofytic.
Not the fern you start off with, but very nice. 
I'll see if I can get some phoos of mine.


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks Micholito. First let me say that I am always impressed by your work.
Secondly, I think pictures don't always catch the details of things like this very well, making id's difficult.
I'm pretty sure this is not a Hymenophyllum sp., as I too grow several of those. I do agree with your opinions on growing filmy ferns though. And, I really look forward to seeing your photos. Thanks again.

I do remember seeing one of your terrariums with an Enterosora sp. of fern. Did that one grow well for you?


----------



## mitcholito (Dec 30, 2011)

> I do remember seeing one of your terrariums with an Enterosora sp. of fern. Did that one grow well for you?


Enterosoras are hard ones also. They take a very good time to establish . But once they do they gets easier. I actually got two different species. See pictures below.



> I'm pretty sure this is not a Hymenophyllum sp


It could be a Trichomanes also. 

Here are some from my fern collection (only the small ones )










Enterosora sp 1










Enterosora sp 2










Odontosoria sp. 'Laos' 










Elaphoglossum decoratum










Elaphoglossum peltatum forma standley










Lellingeria sp.










Hymenophyllum peltatum










Elaphoglossum peltatum


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Beautiful and rare plants and as always exceptional growth on some difficult to grow species.
Do you know where that Lellingeria from? Even old or new world would be interesting to know.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mitcholito (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you Manuran! =) 



> Do you know where that Lellingeria from?


Its from Hispaniola (Dominican republic)


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Mitcholito, you have some beautiful ferns! I especially love the Lellingeria, Enterosora sp 1, and the Odontosoria sp. 'Laos'. I've been getting very interested in ferns lately and really love some of yours. I wish they were easier to find!


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks Mitcholito, looking forward to more from you in the future. 

I've tried growing Lellingeria a few times, they have an initial nice growth spurt only to fade away after that. I think my first issue with the ones I've tried were temps that aren't cool enough. Do you find that they have other strict requirements? 

Thanks again.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

This cool little fern popped out of my corkbark, it is mostly 3" to 4" long.


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

winstonamc said:


> how do P. polypodioides do in vivs? They don't need a proper wintering period? Grew up seeing them on live oaks and love them


I have used them before and had mixed results. In some vivs they die off quickly and in some they have done well. I am not sure what vivarium conditions caused these results. One condition I do know is key for their survival is how they are collected. You cannot break the rhizome when separating it from the tree bark. The easiest way is to scrape off under the bark to pull a patch off. The bark should separate easily from the tree. There will be a large initial die off after collecting, but they do live up to there name and recover quite well.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

a few recent acquisitions from a great frogger


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

motydesign said:


> a few recent acquisitions from a great frogger


What is this fern, and how can I get some of it?


----------



## Roadkillstewie (Feb 15, 2012)

Picked this up, no tag...but was placed with a bunch of other ferns set for
clearance... bad pick, top of the leaf is green, underside an almost metalic red.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

I have this fern. It might perk up with a good mist, and placed in a viv with high humidity. This fern favors lower light levels.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Still growing this one out, so not the greatest shot.

*Microgramma owariensis*


----------



## hylahill (Jan 29, 2008)

You might want to take a closer look at the unnamed fern you bought with the red undersides to the leaves, I have a feeling it is may actually be this-Selaginella erythropus

Not really a fern, but a cool plant nonetheless...


----------



## Roadkillstewie (Feb 15, 2012)

hylahill said:


> You might want to take a closer look at the unnamed fern you bought with the red undersides to the leaves, I have a feeling it is may actually be this-Selaginella erythropus
> 
> Not really a fern, but a cool plant nonetheless...


 got a chance to hit google after I posted, and I agree... hopefully it'll recover.


----------



## hylahill (Jan 29, 2008)

If it is ratty and the tips are all brittle, I would cut the whole plant back to just above the soil line. If the roots are still ok, it will flush from the base with new growth and then the coloration will really pop.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

flyingSquirrel said:


> What is this fern, and how can I get some of it?


Elaphoglossum peltatum - a great epiphytic fern that likes it a tad on the wet side


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

dendrothusiast said:


> Elaphoglossum peltatum - a great epiphytic fern that likes it a tad on the wet side


Ok, that's what I thought it might be. I've been looking for that one actually. It's practically impossible to find it for sale (and in stock). Any idea where I could get it?


----------



## mitcholito (Dec 30, 2011)

Thougt I should share some more ferns (and others). Im currently travelling in Dominican republic and have been out in the Sierra de Baoruco mountains.

Enjoy!










Hymenophyllum sp.










Epiphytic mix on a tree stump










Enterosora sp.










Hymenophyllum polyanthos










Peperomia quadrifolia (Peperomiaceae)










A good sized specimen of Dichaea morrisii (Orchidaceae)










Enterosora sp., Fissidens sp.(moss)


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

very nice pics. be safe down there. im always a little on edge in any enviroment where the police carry automatic rifles.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

skylsdale said:


> Still growing this one out, so not the greatest shot.
> 
> *Microgramma owariensis*


That's brilliant Ron! Love the dark veins in it! Can I ask where you found that?


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

Elaphoglossum peltatum 'Fine Leaf Form' plus a photo of one of the fertile fronds and a closeup of the spores:


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

are you going to try to propagate the sori???


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

Judy S said:


> are you going to try to propagate the sori???


I distributed a few throughout a vivarium that I'm working on; we'll see if they do anything!


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Trying to resurrect this thread.

D. parvula


D. repens


with more pictures of some elaphoglossums to come later


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I wonder whether Bunsincunsin had any success with his sori....hope there is an update....


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

That would be interesting. I have some sori on one elaphoglossum, but they are still green. Hopefully he chimes in.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Elaphoglossum peltatum 'mexico'



Sori:


E. peltatium 'flabelatum'


Developing spores on my D. parvula


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

wow...where did you find such specimens?? Good size "clumps"! Especially love the E. peltatium 'flabelatum' which I have never seen, but will try to track it down!


----------



## Riona (Dec 3, 2009)

Most of these sadly aren't mine, but other people were posting some that didn't belong to them too, sooo. . . 

The three birdsnest ferns are all mine. Various sorts I got from the greenhouse I used to go to when I lived in CO. I also have a half dead rescue rack rabbit's foot from Lowe's, a clump of strap ferns from a greenhouse I go to, and a tiny staghorn.

The wild ones that look sort of like birdsnests are strap ferns at Highlands Hammock in Highlands county. The resurrection ferns are from Caladesi Island in. . . Pinellas? As is the long shot of a field of ferns, no clue on the type there.

The one growing from the bottom of the pot WAS mine and was a hitchhiker from potting soil, but sadly I forgot to water my houseplants going back to school and it died on me =/ Anyone know what kind that one might be? I loved the way it looked, and really want another of them one day.


----------

